# You guys like predator nation or quest?



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone watch Predator nation? I love that show, the hunter is entertaining. Predator quest good also but i think nation tops it! Anyways im gonna get out there monday maybe even sunday and get to calling. I really want a wall hanger before its to late!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

watch them every week


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know how anybody can watch Fred Eichler. The man is constantly talking. And Les's show is so edited, im sure there is a LOT of stuff he isnt showing. Lots of canned footage.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

there both ok shows. when do they have new episodes play? Im constanly dvr'ing every episode so i can make sure i dont miss any, but this brings on a ton of repats and pains.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

seems like les johnsons show is less informative i guess he really pushes hes products hard. I guess he has to pay the bills too but I would like to see him try some different call series it seems like he hits the roughy for 20 secs then shoots a dog. i am sure they edit out a ton of footage.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a few of Les's videos and they are fun to watch--but oh MY for editing!

A few things to take note of when watching Les's vids:

1. He will be calling and they will show video of him from the front aiming, then from the back with the coyote in the frame, then from the side pushing the safety off, then the kill, etc. You think a camera man is really going to be able to move around like that? You guys DO realize that when they film a hunt, they hunt and film, then after the animal is dead they recreate it and film the setting up, probably some calling, and the shot, shooter reaction, etc. after the fact.

2. Watch his brother Jeff. The guy can hardly keep a straight face when acting. I know on one of his videos they have a coyote coming in hard and Jeff goes "There he is...shoot him!" and he is practically laughing while pointing over the hill! 

3. And don't get me started on the "Tip of the Week". Ok...get me started. Here is my impression of it: "The tip of the week this week...is camo. When I hunt coyotes I like to wear some camo. It doesn't really matter what pattern you got, but if you got some camo, put it on, and get out there and call some coyotes. If you add some camo to what you wear, you'll have more success, and shot some dogs. And that's the tip of the week!"

I personally like the Randy Anderson and Verminators videos, especially the older ones. I am sure they have their fair share of editing, but it is not as obvious. I like to see the grainy footage of the coyote coming in and Rick working the call and shooting the animal without a bunch of breaks in the action.

With that said, I am sure filming a hunt is hard and all that. Don't get me wrong there!


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: "tip of the week" and pointing when the cameras on him and he spots a dog ..... both text book johnson


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

airforcehobit said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: "tip of the week" and pointing when the cameras on him and he spots a dog ..... both text book johnson


LOL I have to watch that DVD tonight now just to laugh and throw back a few cold ones! :beer:


----------

